# DVD Burning Error



## Vasiq (Dec 25, 2008)

Hi guys,
         I've a *Sony DVD RW DRU-190A *and recently i got an error while i was writing a 4 GB DVD using Power ISO software. 
The error code is *Burning failed(-109, 987a9b5c). *
And i can't write any dvd.....


----------



## mrintech (Dec 25, 2008)

*Possibilities:*

* The DVD media you are using is causing problem with your DVD writer, try using another media.

* Clean the DVD writer using Lens Cleaner

* The lens may get replaced, time to repair or replace if under warranty. If not go for LG or Samsung



Also try burning the DVDs with other softwares like Nero and try to reduce the file size.


----------



## ico (Dec 25, 2008)

Try burning some other DVD, if that too fails, then surely it is a problem with your lens.


----------



## Vasiq (Dec 25, 2008)

mrintech said:


> *Possibilities:*
> 
> * The DVD media you are using is causing problem with your DVD writer, try using another media.
> 
> ...



I'm using* National* and i've *Sony DVD RW190A * writer and i've tried using other softwares like with Nero after 100% it froze and using Power ISO i got an burning failed error



gagandeep said:


> Try burning some other DVD, if that too fails, then surely it is a problem with your lens.



i've wasted 3 dvd's but the first one worked perfectly but after that when it started freezing on 100% using nero software any solution.....


----------



## jal_desai (Dec 27, 2008)

I had several problems with National... I know it is widely available and cheap so obvious for anyone to go for it.but try using moser baer or frontech atleast  that has *16X* written on it.. lesser than 16x caused problems for me. Use InfraRecorder for burning it.


----------



## Vasiq (Dec 27, 2008)

jal_desai said:


> I had several problems with National... I know it is widely available and cheap so obvious for anyone to go for it.but try using moser baer or frontech atleast  that has *16X* written on it.. lesser than 16x caused problems for me. Use InfraRecorder for burning it.



Thank you for the suggestion but now it's working fine actually there was some problem in the burning software itself.


----------

